# No tengo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

## guaje

Hola, me decidí a instalar gentoo, configure el kernel, red, seleccione vesa en el kernel y configure el grub con framebuffer, luego instale nvidia, nvidia-settings, kde hasta ahí todo esta bien, instale mesa-progs, modprobe nvidia, se carga el modulo, pero con glxinfo no me aparece rendering: yes sino que segmentation fault aunque la resolución esta bien, y por otra parte cuando quise añadir el modulo nvidia al arranque como aparece en el howto, me doy cuenta que no tengo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6   :Confused:  la última vez que instale gentoo si lo tenía.

Alguien sabe algo?

----------

## guaje

Hice lo siguiente, abrí nvidia-settings y me aparecío el mensaje de que el driver no estaba instalado y que escribiera nvidia-xonfig en el terminal y reiniciara las X, eso hice y me aparecio el logo de nvidia, luego modifique la resolución y si me aparece ahora rendering: yes con glxinfo. Entonces carga el modulo automaticamente ahora?   :Shocked: 

----------

## austin

el modulo nvidia se carga casi  siempre al inicio del sistema o cuando  inicia las X ,porque realmente  lo necesita,  si te arranca bien las X y te da direct rendering= yes es que el modulo si ha cargado

sobre /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 pues no lo se,pero  lo puedes crear tu mismo ya que por defecto no tiene nada.

venga un saludo

----------

## guaje

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Funciona de maravilla. 

Un poco off-topic, el que este tratando de configurar alsa con Intel HD Audio y no le funcione, debe seleccionar como modulo <M> y no <*> para que alsaconf la detecte  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

## austin

te recomiendo que uses  genkernel ya que carga todo los módulos automáticamente, hasta alsa sin configurar absolutamente  nada

----------

